# Who Is The Most "Extroverted" Introvert, and Who Is The Most "Introverted" Extrovert?



## ForsakenMe

*Who Is The Most "Extroverted" Introvert, and Who Is The Most "Introverted" Extrovert?*

Some people have told me that apparently, ENFPs are the least outgoing Extrovert out of all the other Extroverts.

I am not too sure on who is the most outgoing Intoverted type is, though. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lullaby

Yepp, I've heard that part about the ENFPs as well.  Most outgoing Introverts? Hmmm.. ISFPs maybe? Also, INFJs are quite good at mimicking extroverted behaviour, I've noticed.


----------



## scarygirl

Damn, that would make sense...ENFPs can seem very introvert?
INFJs can seem extrovert maybe, thanks to their Fe. The most extroverted introvert would be INFJ maybe, or ISFJ.
The most introverted extrovert? ENTP or ENFP.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Lullaby- I'm suspecting this one online friend I have who typed herself as an INFP, may very well in fact be an ISFP... And she's very introverted. :laughing: (Ilovehersomuchthough!)

scarygirl- No idea, but will have to find out myself! I really think ISFJs could be the most extroverted introverts, though, so good job there! :happy:


----------



## Lullaby

Well, I _am_ probably biased, because the most extreme introverts I know are all ISFJs. But then again, my ISFJ ex gets very wild and animated around his friends, so you definitely have a point.


----------



## teddy564339

Here's a thread where there was a lot of discussion about this:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/30632-most-introverted-vs-extroverted-types.html


Basically, it's really hard to say across the board...and that's because you never know when someone is acting like they're having a good time or getting energy when they're really being drained.

For example, some people were saying that ISFJ's seem to be the most extroverted introvert, but then others argued that ISFJ's, due to their auxiliary Fe, sometimes did things with others that drained them. 

And, of course, where someone falls on the I/E line is going to be different for each person. You could have an extremely introverted ISTP, but then you could have another who's very borderline and is almost an ESTP.


So to be honest, this is a situation where even when speaking in general terms, I don't really think there's a clear answer.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

ISFJ/ENTP. It works well this way, don't you think?


----------



## vel

I'd say that the T-type extraverts are less extraverted simply because they have less interest in people and relationships in general. So when they go out they may prefer to engage in solitary activities, which is still extraversion considering that they are interacting with the environment but not extraversion as most people define it as spending time with other people. Contrary to this extraversion of F-type extraverts may center around being with other people. ExFJs would probably be viewed as the most extraverted types while ExTJs may be perceived as least extraverted. From introverts INFPs and ISFPs seem to be most extraverted types.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I'm going to have to go ahead and say that ISFJs are the most outgoing introverts out of all the other introverted types. roud:

My sister, I suspect, is an ENTP and she is outgoing and very lively. I have an ENFP friend here and he always stresses how much he enjoys alone time. :happy:


----------



## Linnifae

From my personal experience:

Most introverted extrovert: ENFP
Most extroverted introvert: ISFJ
Most extroverted extrovert: ESFJ
Most introverted introvert: INTP or ISTP


----------



## Mammon

GODPOWERED BUMP

It's intresting how that made me know for sure I was an ISFJ. I could be outgoing as a child around familiar people as much as I could be completely introverted and shy when alone or in unfamiliar company. 

Buuut -that's fcked up nowadays due to my beloved social anxiety ofcourse.


----------



## little

I think ISFJs are the most extraverted introverts while ENTPs are the most introverte extraverts.


----------



## hulia

I'd have to agree that ISFJs being the most extroverted introverts. Maybe ISFPs as well, considering that my best friend is and she can be more outgoing than me sometimes.

As for introverted extroverts, ENFP.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I wish I knew more ENTPs and ENFPs so that I can compare who's more outgoing and such. :/


----------



## electricky

There's no Exxx's who are more introverted than others or Ixxx's that are more extraverted than others, only misunderstandings about what it really means to have an E/I preference. 

ENPs aren't introverted extraverts. We downplay experiential data and aren't primarily about outward conceptualization or evaluation. These things may be the only things that seem like extraversion to some people. The misunderstanding also probably has something to do with near-contradiction of being both primarily extraverted and intuitive (and also.... sensing that is introverted? what's up with that?) But they're real, I assure you.....



(shooting star)


----------



## fluorine

I'm an ENTP and, while I am loud and goofy and shit, I am not actually that outgoing, and while meeting new people, I can come across as cold and introverted. I put it down to the NT, most rationals seem to come across as cold at first, but if you get to know us, we can be fairly lively.


----------



## Hunger

ForsakenMe said:


> Some people have told me that apparently, ENFPs are the least outgoing Extrovert out of all the other Extroverts.
> 
> I am not too sure on who is the most outgoing Intoverted type is, though. What do you guys think?


ENFPs most introverted extrovert, ISTJs the most outgoing inrovert or at least he most social introvert.


----------



## Bardo

INFJs can talktalktalktalk but ISFJs are more likely to make sure they see their friends and go to socializing places. ISFJs I know don't say a whole lot. INFJs have less need for people I think, but can words your ear off.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

This thread has the potential to be interesting, but it needs terminological rigour. 

Let's use these labels (I know that they are stereotypes, but the reason I'm using them is to more clearly define the different meanings that people ascribe to "introverted" and "extraverted".


** most/least likely to congregate in groups for purely "social" purposes
* most/least likely to prefer solitary activities
* gets bored/distracted most/least easily
* having the greatest/smallest number of friends and aquaintances
* having a small number of close friends (can be a subset of large number of friends and acquaintances)
* most/least likely to prefer solitary academic activities
* most/least likely to prefer solitary sporting activities (including walking etc.)
* most/least likely to prefer team sports
* most/least likely to prefer daring, thrill-seeking activities
* most/ least likely to seek or enjoy new experiences
* most/least likely to need feedback about themselves from others
*most/ least interested in personal growth/ self-reflection
* most/ least likely to be emotionally expressive
* most/least likely to be task-focused (rather than people-focused)
* most/least likely to open up about themselves, give their opinions
* most/least "confident", assertive, bossy .....
* most likely to live in ideal dream-world in their head

*This list is by no means exhaustive, please add any points I've missed.
OK, I'll now try to apply these criteria to different types, but I'll only refer to people I actually know, I won't try to use theories to predict the behaviour of types I don't know. I'm just guessing, though, correct me if I'm wrong.


*Extraverts:
*
* least likely to congregate in groups for purely "social" purposes: EXTJ
* most likely to prefer solitary activities: probably ENTP, ENFP
* greatest number of friends and aquaintances: ESFP, ENFP
* having a few close friends: ENTP, maybe ENFP
* least likely to be open about themselves, give opinion: ESFJ (depends on level of bitchiness, though... I mean bitchiness as a compliment), ENTPs (seem open, but mainly adapt to other people's topics of conversation, can be difficult to get them to talk about their own interests, opinions etc., not clear whether they would initiate a conversation about a particular topic or whether they are just talking about it because they _can_)
* dream-world: maybe ENTP and ENFP
* least "confident", assertive, bossy: ESFP and ENFP
* needs least feedback about themselves from others: hum.... ESFP?
* personal growth/ self-reflection: ENTP, ENFJ


*Introverts:
** most likely to congregate in groups for purely "social" purposes: ISFJ
* least likely to congregate: ISTP? , ISTJ, INTJ, (some INTPs.... some hate it but do it anyway because they are 
well-behaved)
* most likely to have great circle of friends and aquaintances: ISFJ, INFJ
* least open about themselves, giving opinions: ISFJ (even after a long time), INTPs (initially, but open up later)
* most open about themselves, giving opinions: INFJ, INTJ (probably ISFP and INFP as well, but I'm not sure I know any) 
* most "confident", assertive, bossy: INTJ, INFJ
* dream-world: INFJ (I odn't personally know any INFPs well enough, so that's why I chose INFJ)
* needs most feedback about themselves from others: ISFJ, INFJ, INTJ, (some INTPs)
* needs least feedback from others: ISTP?, ISTJ, (some INTPs), maybe INFP (but I don't know any)


Please keep in mind that this is only based on what people of each type have told me and there may me lots of things that they haven't told me about.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I would say that this is something that must be evaluated on an individual basis. Given the right set of circumstances, it would seem possible for any type to exhibit extraverted traits. How does one measure this with any hope of accuracy? 

Type defines certain core preferences and motivations, it does not define the person as a whole. It provides clues to what drives us, but it does not speak to every possible variable that influences who we are. To imply otherwise is to sell others short.


----------



## Stevester

Huh?

I'm using the ESTPs I know in my life as points of references, but they are SUPER extroverted from my experience.

A dozen phone calls an hour, loud, very expressive, always in groups. They'll call me up at 11pm on a week night to ask me if I wanna go out and have beer, which they make it sound like a really chill, introverted activity...

Me: ''Dude! It's coming up on midnight and we're tuesday!''
Them: ''Stop being such a wuss! Alright so I'm gonna prep myself up, I should be there in an hour or two....''
Me: *facepalms*

Hell, if I catch them alone watching TV, I'm concerned that they are in a deep depression.


----------



## bremen

Most introverted extrovert: Entp

Most extroverted introvert: Isfj

Most extroverted: Esfj

Most introverted: Intp


----------



## Chicoisking

Most extraverted introvert is probably the ones that have Fe as their auxiliary which is the IXFJs.

Most introverted extraverted would probably be the ENXPs


----------



## brightflashes

This is completely made up in my head based on experience, but here's what I'd say:

Most Introverted Extrovert: ENXP
Most Extroverted Introvert: IXFJ
Most Introverted Introvert: INXP
Most Extroverted Extrovert: ESXP

Disclaimer: I saw this thread and thought it was just for fun. After reading through it, and also realizing it was 3 years old, I wanted to mention that I get that this is total crap. My response is meant to be theoretical and to be taken with a grain of salt. : )

Edit to add 2: I have no idea how this came to be on my screen. I searched for another thread recently and I think I mistook the search results for the "latest posts" page.


----------



## mushr00m

Put any type in an environment that suits them and they may well be less extreme in their dominant function and more willing to compromise.


----------



## Clare_Bare

*Most Introverted 'Extravert'.*
I'm going for the ENxP's.

Most likely is the ENTP as they have Ti (introspection) as their Aux function.
They would retreat into their 'own world' when necessary and thus appear introverted.

The ENFP who has Fi as their aux function would still be expressive in an emotional sense when they 'withdraw'.
In essence, that would still be a form of extraversion?


*Most Extroverted 'Introvert'.*
This is a little more difficult.
I was thinking that a type with Se Aux function would be obvious, but ISFP is the only type remotely eligible and I just can't see them being overly extrovert.

So considering the Fe Aux function, it is either the INFJ or ISFJ.
To me the INFJ is has more potential for extrovert - Ni and Fe as Dom and Aux and together they offer the best chance of extroversion (excitable N with expressive F).
I can't see the ISFJ's Si/Fe combination as being as strong as the Ni/Fe stack for extrovert potential.


So, in summary ...
ENTP = Most Introverted 'Extravert'.
INFJ = Most Extroverted 'Introvert'.


----------



## Librarylady

I would say ISFJ and ENTX


----------



## Eset

> Most Introverted 'Extravert'.


Most Introverted functions: Ne-dom and Te-dom with Ni-aux and Ti-aux,
Most Extroverted functions: Se-dom and Fe-dom with Si-aux and Fi-aux,
First: ENTP and ENTJ
Second: ENFP and ENFJ
Third: ESTP and ESTJ
Fourth: ESFP and ESFJ.



> Most Extroverted 'Introvert'.


Most Extroverted functions: Si-dom and Fi-dom with Se-aux and Fe-aux,
Most Introverted functions: Ni-dom and Ti-dom with Ne-aux and Te-aux,
First: ISFJ and ISFP.
Second: ISTJ and ISTP.
Third: INFJ and INFP.
Fourth: INTJ and INTP.

Note: This is just speculation, I wouldn't consider this an accurate representative model.


----------



## lonelife

Most extroverted introvert:ISFJ/ISFP either of these,would have to confirm
Most introverted extrovert:ENFP/ENTP
either of these,would have to confirm too


----------



## lolalalah

Most introverted extrovert: ENTP, due to anti-social tendencies.


----------



## knifey

depends what you mean by introvert I guess. If you get an INTP talking about some science subject they are obsessing over it doesn't matter where they are. They will talk and not shut up. INFP's will probably talk about whatever internal feeling struggle they're going through until the cows come home if you engage them on it.


----------



## PiT

My experience tells me that ENTPs are easily the most introverted. The ones I know have little to no interest in _most_ other people, to the point that I usually fail to identify them as extroverts ahead of time.


----------



## havingadventures

I'm a ENFP and they say that my type is the most introverted of the extroverts. And I can absolutely relate to that. 

Some days I want to hang out with the whole world. But then when it comes to do it, I wouldn't mind if they canceled and I could hang out with just my husband at home.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

ForsakenMe said:


> Some people have told me that apparently, ENFPs are the least outgoing Extrovert out of all the other Extroverts.
> 
> I am not too sure on who is the most outgoing Intoverted type is, though. What do you guys think?


ENFP is the most introverted extrovert. INFJ is the most extroverted introvert.

You're welcome.


----------



## 0verLord

Ts are generally less extroverted than Fs


----------



## Jeffrei

Jimmy and Jason. They are the most extroverted introverts and introverted extroverts by far.


----------



## Strelnikov

I don't think there is such a thing as introverted extroverted or extroverted introverted types. I think it comes down to the individual. For example, I'm an INTJ type 8... On tests which see extroversion and introversion as scales, I usually fall somewhere in between. About 50-50, sometimes I even get the result ENTJ. Compared to other INTJs that I know, I can say that I seem to be somewhat more extroverted. So, I think there is a degree of ambiversion, even within types, making it come down to the individuals.

My sense is that Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe users would be more social (making them seem more extroverted) and Te-Fi/Fi-Te users less so.


----------



## Marble and Blizzard

Based off of cognitibe functions and my personal Experiences, I'd say ENFP for extraverts and INFJ for introverts.


----------



## Zeri

I'd say ISFJ for most extroverted introvert, and ENTJ for more introverted extrovert.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Marble and Blizzard said:


> Based off of cognitibe functions and my personal Experiences, I'd say ENFP for extraverts and INFJ for introverts.


I can see that - most of my infj friends appear more extroverted than I am - after all Fe is warmer than Fi and Ne is abstract in the sense of connecting ideas more so than human interaction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellinoryeah

most introverted extrovert: entj
most extroverted introvert: isfj


----------



## risingmercxry

ENFP and INFJ I think


----------

